# Fuel Lines Aeroquip & E85



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I would love to see/hear about how you have set up your fuel lines. 

Where is be best place to pick these up? 
All said and done I probaly need 30 feet of hose.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

MK3.OT said:


> I would love to see/hear about how you have set up your fuel lines.
> 
> Where is be best place to pick these up?
> All said and done I probaly need 30 feet of hose.


Ordered mine from Summit.
I'd strongly advise getting the PTFE lined hose for gas / E85.
Check out my build for some photos.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Nice. I am checking them out. 

Will check the build for the lines. I am not sure I have confidence in the lines that are in there. Right now they say 3/8" says 250# Flex-loc. I can't tell what that hose is or what it's for. I want to make sure it's good for the E85.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't use flexible lines for the whole run. I'm using 3/8" aluminum hardline with 37* flares and then just basic parker push lok hose and fragola -6 fittings.

The fittings and hard line I got from summit, and the parker hose I picked up at the local hydraulic supply shop.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

this line says its e85 ready

http://www.jegs.com/p/JEGS-Performance-Products/JEGS-Pro-Flo-Extreme-Braided-Hose/2799597/10002/-1


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

^that hose will let the gas fumes out and stink like crazy, if you'll ever use gas. 

Been there, wasted money on that. 



PapioGXL said:


> Don't use flexible lines for the whole run.


May I ask why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

The jets line is 10-12$ a foot. Schimmel performance has lines for less. Are the current lines junk?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I used summit branded braided hose on my build, and through research I've seen that jegs branded products and summit branded products = same supplier. As soon as I primed the pumps and fuel entered the hose, a crazy crazy gas stink / smell happened, and got 10x worse overnight. 

I switched the lines to PTFE, no smell since.

When I asked around at my local hose supply shops (about the gas smell / hose) I got the same answer from 5 different people at two different places. Apparently modern gas is different from pump to pump, additives etc are added, and there's no clearly defined chemistry for pump gas. So, most new AN buna / nitrile / rubber line will permeate the smell / vapour somehow, due to all the additives and cleaning agents etc in modern gas. PTFE blocks all that and keeps everything inside the line.

Summit Racings website actually states a disclaimer now on the subject:

"In recent years various fuel manufactures may have added any number of new unpublished additives to their fuel blends. Due to this fact it is very difficult for hose manufacturers to know how the inner liner of their elastomeric tube compounds will react with a given fuel. Because of these unknowns we are unable to guarantee that the hoses we provide are the best possible products to use with any specific fuel. The most commonly reported issue being a fuel odor that permeates from the hose. If there is any doubt regarding the fuel you plan to run we recommend that you select a PTFE lined hose for your application."

As for e85, I don't know how that relates. Don't have e85 where I am. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

Interesting, guess my fuel lines will be stinking up the garage. I did my whole race car with the -10 lightweight jegs stuff. Some people claimed on other forums that the e85 didnt smell as bad as pump gas. Ill find out soon enough..


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Have been wondering about smell too. I believe that's a Teflon coating right 24v? 

I pulled all the fuel hoses and the surge tank today. Looking forward to seeing the sizes needed. lugtronic folks gave me some pricing on lines too, may go that route.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Probably of no merit, but I find PTFE lines much easier to build than rubber core steel braided AN hoses. I almost lean towards it, just for that reason.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Certainly ok with the lines being easier to work with. I am trying to see if I can reuse the fittings I currently have and cut the current hoses off.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

PTFE fittings use a ferrule type hose end installation. I don't think conventional -AN fittings will work 100% correctly. Plus you never want to mix brands when assembling hose, as each company has their own way of sealing off the hose ends with their specific hose specs. 

And yeah, PTFE = Teflon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

You can't use normal AN hose ends on PTFE/Teflon, they are totally different approaches in how they seal the hose. But both styles are reusable over and over again. PTFE lines require you to replace the brass olive as they crush down on the teflon core. Summit Racing and others sell the replacement olives in all the different sizes.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I am going to use quality. I am almost there!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Fragola an6 everything. Done.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

M12x1.5 to -6AN adapters, will screw into factory MK2 fuel lines, I believe MK3 is the same. (MK1 too, for that matter) The factory plastic/nylon stuff under the car is fine for E85, modern rubber fuel hose should be fine for alcohol too, there might be some old rubber hose in by the fuel pump, that would be worth changing for new high pressure hose. (Unless of course you're so far into your build, you're running external Aeromotive pump(s) or something?)

If you're worried about the smell coming through like somebody mentioned, then use Marine grade high pressure hose. One of it's layers is Nylon, for essentially zero permeation. It's more for the Eco system, to keep crap out of the water. It's good for cars, just costs a bit more. 



















If you're running a factory fuel rail, run your AN braided hose right to a few inches back from the barb and then run a -6 AN to 8mm (5/16") barb adapter, you're allowed 12" of rubber fuel hose under the hood according to NHRA rules.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Hmmm Now I wonder if -6 AN would be big enough for a E85 car? They have a lot higher BSFC than gasoline motor.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Well I guess the flip side of that is should I NOT just run the lines under? I saw a beatiful photo I think in forced Induction that shows the lines cleanly attached to the bottom of the car. (Not that anyone is looking at the bottom of the car, I just want it to be clean.)

I don't know nearly as much tech around the E85, but I am working to learn it, and I am ok paying for the larger lines.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I would say there is no reason whatsoever to not run the OEM nylon lines. You typically won't have an issue with passing tech with the factory fuel lines in place, it's what you do after that, that they will scrutinize.

And as for them being big enough, I would suspect unless you're trying to make a monstrous amount of power the factory size under car lines and -6 AN lines under hood will be fine. I suppose in a MK3 you will need a fuel pump upgrade, I get stuck in old School CIS mode, and those pumps are really good, even at very high fuel pressures. But also remember whatever a fuel pump is rated for HP wise on gasoline, it will be less when using E85/Alcohol. I know the V8 guys use a factor of 2x for converting to Alcohol. So if a Fuel pump is good to 600hp on gas, only trust it to 300hp on Alcohol. Of course E85 isn't straight alcohol, so maybe it would be good to 350-400, but you get the idea.


----------



## EAA Engineering (Nov 29, 2012)

Feel free to contact us, guys, if you need any help w/custom hose assembly, recommendations, parts, etc.

Dave


----------

